# Downloading 3.5GB dvd image file



## jack// ani (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to download linux image of 3.5GB, it is written  over there....

"When downloading the DVD ISO make sure your proxy and/or your download client support files larger than 2 GB. If the download stops prematurely close to that size (at approx. 180MB), your client most probably does not support large files. If you are using Linux, you can use Konqueror (KDE browser), curl or lftp (lukemftp). On Mac/OS Safari and the default ftp-client should work. If you are using Windows, FileZilla is worth a try."

How to check...my client supports 2GB file size or not? I'm using DAP with DataOne connection running WinXP!!

Any help....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, I think DAP's Latest version supports 4 GB d/ls .. not sure tho.. 

FlashGet sure does support it


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2005)

DAP has consistent problems with large downloads. AS QM said, try Flashget or Free Download Manager (*www.freedownloadmanager.org). FDM is same as Flashget, just without the spyware!!


----------



## jack// ani (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks all. 

@kalpik
You mean to say.....Flashget is spyware??


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah....how the hell...flashget becme a spyware....explaination required...urgent!!


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2005)

The free version of flashget has spyware.

*www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=453077947
*www.safer-networking.org/en/articles/download-managers.html
*members.chello.be/ws36178/security/spylist.html

Just do a google on "flashget spyware"

By the way, even DAP is reputed to have spyware!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 22, 2005)

but DAP has now been cleared of having any spyware.


----------



## invisible (Dec 22, 2005)

get www.internetdownloadmanager.com
and forget about all other downlaod managers.
DAP,flashget are nowhere nearer to the quality of IDM.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 22, 2005)

Anothe vote for IDM.Simply unbeatable.It's the most reliable download manager.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2005)

IDM is really good, but the only thing i dont like about it is the lack of features and options...


----------



## choudang (Dec 22, 2005)

i like IDman.... good, simple and really fast. i have downloaded 2.5 GB ISO with 4.7 vs


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2005)

By the way, a new version v5.1 is out!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Dec 22, 2005)

If we are talking about download managers, lets not forget Mass Downloader, it's even better than IDM and I have used both extensively. I don't kno tho whether it supports over 3 gb files cuz the only time I dl'd over 2 gigs in one filoe was using Bit Comet


----------

